# Is Ultrasound tech a good career to get into in the U.S?



## fairies (Nov 2, 2013)

Hello. Anyone on this forum an ultrasound tech or know anyone who's an ultrasound tech by any chance?

I wanted to go into nursing cause of the variety and stuff but putting in catheters and needles throws me off. Ultrasound tech seems like the better option, since it also has a higher starting salary. It seems like there's not much room for advancement or change of environment though.

Is it a good, worthwhile career in the U.S?

Can I be a travel ultrasound tech? They have travel nursing, travel O.Ts, ect. Do they have the same for ultrasound tech?

I just wanna know cause I want to have a career direction since I'm graduating high school this year. I already have experience in the medical field as a volunteer and am currently training to be an EMT (but let's get real, you can't make a living off of that in America) so I know I want healthcare to be in my future.

Thank you friends of personality cafe for reading this


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Just asked an older friend of mine with 35+ years in the medical field (he works in MRI) your query. He says ultrasound tech is a great field to get into right now in the US (he's based in California). He says you don't have to do nursing school-- and ultrasound school should suffice. 

He also says the travel opportunities, if you are willing to travel, are excellent.

EDIT: he says you can make up to $45 an hour after about six years of experience. Which equates to roughly $90-100k a year. Of course, how much you can make is dependent on which state you choose to work in. Some pay more, others pay less. California is on the higher paying side.

There isn't a lot of advancement in terms of wok heirarchy unless you're looking to someday oversee an entire radiology deparment, in which case you'll need a four year degree. Most people go in as techs and stay as techs. Which can add up to being in the "same environment," especially if you don't travel.

On the overall, he recommends it if you're looking for good work with good pay and good job opportunities. There are only so many ultrasound techs out there.

Sorry about the grammatical errors. Writing from my phone.


----------

